# Blood angel army 1,850 list 6th edition



## swculver

Would like to know what people think, I'm relatively new to the game

Sanguinary guard army 1,850

Dante +225
Sanguinary guard squad +230
3 infernus pistols
Sanguinary priest +75

Sanguinary guard squad +210
Powerfist

Sanguinary guard squad +210
Powerfist

Sanguinary guard squad +210
Powerfist

12 man death company +255
Power maul

Vindicater+145

Vindicater +145

Vindicater +145


----------



## swculver

The vindicators to create havoc/distract/pop tanks/kill mobs
Dante in reserve with 1st sang guard squad to deepstrike where it's needed usually popping the most dangerous enemy vehicle(s)
The 3 other sang guard squads will primarily grab and hold objectives
Death company will chomp on enemy terminators or other hard to kill non-vehicles


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE

well, there are some problems that stand out to me in this list. the first is that there is only one sanguinary priest. any sanguinary guard list needs at least 2, maybe even three. the second problem I see is that the death company are footslogging. they will not be able to keep up with the rest of the army, and will get shot up before they can assault as a result. they also arent that great against terminators. another problem is that you havent given your sanguinary guard squads enough upgrades to make them useful. 

I would suggest a list more like what I have written below

Dante-225

3x sanguinary priests (jump packs)-225

sanguinary guard squad (3x infernus pistols, 1x powerfist)-240

sanguinary guard squad (1x infernus pistol, 2x powerfist)-230

sanguinary guard squad (1x infernus pistol, 2x powerfist)-230

sanguinary guard squad (1x infernus pistol, 2x powerfist, banner)-260

vindicator-145

vindicator-145

vindicator-145

basically, dante and the squad with 4 infernus pistols deepstrikes and screws over enemy armour, and the other three squads get priests, and hop around to get objectives. vindicators blow stuff up.


----------



## swculver

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> well, there are some problems that stand out to me in this list. the first is that there is only one sanguinary priest. any sanguinary guard list needs at least 2, maybe even three. the second problem I see is that the death company are footslogging. they will not be able to keep up with the rest of the army, and will get shot up before they can assault as a result. they also arent that great against terminators. another problem is that you havent given your sanguinary guard squads enough upgrades to make them useful.
> 
> Your advice makes sense, I apreiciate the advice. Though have you used death company in 6th edition yet? I only ask because I've used 10-14 man squads of death company against grey knights and deathwing and I've torn through them with or without a chaplain on the charge (the chaplain is kinda overkill I noticed..), the few times I was out manuerved and they charged me we just got locked in combat for 2-3 rounds. for 20 points a model my death company have WS 5, Str 5, :gamer2:fleet, feel no pain, and 5 attacks on a charge (I use bolt pistols so relentless is irrelevant). I've seen them consistently kill terminators as long as I have the charge and fleet facilitates that. At 35 points a model to give them jump packs imo they lost they're effectiveness and it isn't worth it or needed.


----------

